# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  if you could have just one thing for survival, what would it be?

## taint

I'd take an AR15, with 100 rd drum, luminous sight inserts,   a .22lr conversion unit, a sound suppressor, a scope, and instead of 100 rds of 223, which weigh 3 lbs (assuming I'm limited to one mag) I'd take instead 30 rds of 60 gr softpoint 223 and 2 lbs of 60 gr. Aquila subsonic 22 rimfire ammo, which would be 200 rds.   If men are not an issue, I"d take apart the 100 rd drum and use the springs to make fishhooks, use the mag body as a container. I'd get the ejection port cover off, haft it and sharpen it on a rock.  

You can always start a fire with ammo, altho 22lr is a lot harder to do it with than 223. What you do is pull the bullets out of a couple of rds of ammo, cut a bit of material off of your shirt tail, if you must, smear it around in the gunpowder of one rd.  then you loosely tuck the cord of cloth down the barrel, and chamber the bulletless other rd. Holding the gun vertially, fire a rd. the cloth will come down smouldering. If you have a tinder bundle ready, a windbreak, kindling, etc, you'll have your fire.

it's much, much easier to field make the simple stuff than it is to harvest game without a gun.  The ability to hit well at night, ,and not scare off game with flashes and blasts is much more of a plus than most hunters realize. Survival aint about laws or being humane or sportsmanlike.

----------


## natertot

This is gonna be interesting!  :munchies:

----------


## chiggersngrits

> This is gonna be interesting!


  That theres funny.  

   If I could only have one thing, it would be a penthouse suite at a nice hotel with room service.

----------


## Rick

That's three but I digress. Haven't we done this like many times? For me it would be a katana. A fella never knows when he's gonna have to hack his way out of a green anaconda...green anaconda....

----------


## crashdive123

That's a heck of a lot more than one item.

By your rationale, I would take a fully stocked motor home.

----------


## DoubleChinRooster

just like Green Berets do.  I would take a large knife with matches, string, and a needle inside the knifes handle.  military people might be mucked up psychos but those bad asses know what is needed in the forest

----------


## taint

it's all one package.  guys get to take their stuff sack with their sleeping bag, right?  :-) My accessories for my AR are part of my rifle. Just like your seat covers are part of your car.

----------


## hunter63

I'd chose my PSK........one item right?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

Hey Hunter when you get to the hotel bar give me a call and the first beer is on me.  That is if they will take my credit card and the phone is still charged up!

An since our vehicles have been declared "one item" we have a pretty good head start on rebuilding civilization as soon as the rain stops and Noah comes out of the boat.

We really, really need a popcorn emoji, maybe with a big soda beside it!

----------


## hunter63

So, I don't need to unload the roof top duck boat?.......or canoe?
Getting harder by myself.....

Soda?.....LOL, LOL...Yeah, that's the ticket, soda......

----------


## natertot

> So, I don't need to unload the roof top duck boat?.......or canoe?
> Getting harder by myself.....
> 
> Soda?.....LOL, LOL...Yeah, that's the ticket, soda......


I was thinking ice cold brewskis myself. ....

----------


## Wildthang

Tell me itaint real :Smartass:

----------


## Rick

'Taint real.

----------


## BENESSE

I'll take "Alaskan Survivalist."

----------


## taint

I can CARRY mine, hanging from my little finger, how about you?  everybody gets to choose an axe, with sheath, sharpening stone, ferro rod in little sheaths, right?  Or macheted with smaller knife, ferrro rod, stone, etc. The only "loose" parts of my "kit" is the .22 bolt assembly and mag.  The rest of it is attached.

----------


## finallyME

If I only can take ONE thing, it would be Crash's stocked truck.  I don't need to carry it...it will carry me!

Of course, Benesse got everyone beat.  Did you know that Superman wears AS pajamas....and the boogie man looks under his bed for AS.

taint...these are the answers you get when you ask for "one" thing, and then list off a bunch of items "attached" to your "one thing".  I will save you the trouble and re-wording your question and maybe even changing your answer.  Because, generally, when you ask the question of "what one thing would you take", the main answer you get is "why would I only take one thing?"

----------


## hunter63

All is fair in love and survival.

----------


## Grizz123

I dont need anything. I'd wait for you to walk by, hit you with a rock, then beat you with a stick, take all your stuff and and meet the guys at the bar for a cold one. Heck I may let you live and have you carry all that stuff while I point your gun at you

----------


## Wildthang

> I'll take "Alaskan Survivalist."


Awwwwww Nessie got a crush..........LOL

----------


## crashdive123

> just like Green Berets do.  I would take a large knife with matches, string, and a needle inside the knifes handle.  *military people might be mucked up psychos* but those bad asses know what is needed in the forest


I take it that your only experience with the military is the fantasy movies that were made with your avatar character in them.  How about visiting your local VA or better still, recruiting office.

----------


## DoubleChinRooster

> I take it that your only experience with the military is the fantasy movies that were made with your avatar character in them.  How about visiting your local VA or better still, recruiting office.


it's a fact that commandos are nocturnal loners.  I am not sure what the command master chief's do to their machines but they seem crazy in the head after training.  air force personel working in an office are likely normal I guess.  military movies make the our personel look cool killing arabs but I still think Americas #1 priority is to fix our own nations problems and I would only assume military personel would shoot at us if we attempted a revolution

********************

----------


## natertot

> I take it that your only experience with the military is the fantasy movies that were made with your avatar character in them.  How about visiting your local VA or better still, recruiting office.


Well said and thank you.

----------


## natertot

> it's a fact that commandos are nocturnal loners.  I am not sure what the command master chief's do to their machines but they seem crazy in the head after training.  air force personel working in an office are likely normal I guess.  military movies make the our personel look cool killing arabs but I still think Americas #1 priority is to fix our own nations problems and I would only assume military personel would shoot at us if we attempted a revolution
> 
> ******************


There is NO such thing as a loner in the military. All special forces are TEAMS, not individuals. Even scouts and scout snipers go out in small teams and not on there own. Every aspect of the military is a team effort. As Crash said, walk into a recruiting station and you will learn first hand instead of educating yourself through fictional movies. The only thing that you have said that I agree with is that America needs to focus on fixing our own issues. As far as military firing own its own people goes, some will and some won't. That is just laws of probability. With the hundreds of thousands service member, the probability of 100% of them doing all one thing or the other in a revolution/civil war situation is nearly impossible.

For your sake, please get in touch with reality. Now that you have explained your name (which I knew what it was from the start) I will sit back and see if it gets MOD-ified. (get it? A mod changes something, so it gets MOD-ified! I crack myself up!)

----------


## hunter63

As a distinguish member would say......Tic Toc.....

----------


## crashdive123

> it's a fact that commandos are nocturnal loners.  I am not sure what the command master chief's do to their machines but they seem crazy in the head after training.  air force personel working in an office are likely normal I guess.  military movies make the our personel look cool killing arabs but I still think Americas #1 priority is to fix our own nations problems and I would only assume military personel would shoot at us if we attempted a revolution
> 
> ********************


You should really stick to topics that you know something about.  The military does not seem to be one of them.

----------


## finallyME

You will get cowards in any organization.  But, I would guess that maybe 5% of military members would fire on the general US population.  The other 95% would say no.  Patriotism runs deep in the military.... kinda why they joined.

I better stop now before I cross the line....

----------


## BENESSE

Instead of starting a new thread, this seems as good a place as any to ask something I've been wondering about for awhile:
Is living close to a military base or installation good or bad? All things being comparable, would you buy a place within a 50 mile radius? I could probably argue both sides but have no real knowledge on which to base it.

----------


## Wildthang

> Instead of starting a new thread, this seems as good a place as any to ask something I've been wondering about for awhile:
> Is living close to a military base or installation good or bad? All things being comparable, would you buy a place within a 50 mile radius? I could probably argue both sides but have no real knowledge on which to base it.


Nessie it could be good or bad depending on how severe the situation gets. Just my opinion, but I would want to be far away! Nothing against the military, just wouldn't want to be that close!

----------


## InfantryAmerican

I posted about  This little guy in another thread. 


Okay, maybe that's cheating but that's what I would take.  :Big Grin:  Barring that, the best answer is a knife. You might as well have a knife that does other things.

----------


## primitiveskills

A knife makes things faster. All around and for the most diverse landscapes, a knife would be a safe bet. If it were here in Spruce/Fir boreal type forests from November to Early April, (northeast specific) I would exchange it in a heart beat for a small camp ax. Too much fire wood to process, trees to fell and limb, and timber shaping to be messing with a knife in cold weather.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Instead of starting a new thread, this seems as good a place as any to ask something I've been wondering about for awhile:
> Is living close to a military base or installation good or bad? All things being comparable, would you buy a place within a 50 mile radius? I could probably argue both sides but have no real knowledge on which to base it.


Please do start a new thread.  This thread has gone pear shaped and you have a valid question for conditions of civil unrest that would be good discussion either pro or con.

----------


## WalkingTree

If I could have just one thing for survival, what would it be?

A large bank account.

----------


## hunter63

Hope you can get at it......
Was at a gas station, phone lines were down....till are tied in with corporate.....as are the pumps.

Keep in mind that includes making change.

----------


## WalkingTree

I shoulda said that my bank account consists of several mason jars full of cash buried in the back yard.

But then, if I couldn't get my money out of a real bank, the money might not be any good anymore...?

----------


## crashdive123

> ..........if I couldn't get my money out of a real bank, the money might not be any good anymore...?


Just send it my way.  I will gladly (and selflessly I might add) dispose of it for you.

----------


## hunter63

You can send it here as well.....I good at "throwing it away".......Been brought up a few times....

Point is.....have a cash stash, with some smaller bills......payoffs usually don't come with change back.

Get pulled out of a ditch.....got $20 bucks, gonna be $20 bucks......got a$100 bill....gonna be $100.

----------


## Seniorman

> " ... Point is.....have a cash stash, with some smaller bills......payoffs usually don't come with change back.
> 
> Get pulled out of a ditch.....got $20 bucks, gonna be $20 bucks......got a$100 bill....gonna be $100.


I've often said the same to those who say, "Gold coins.  You gotta have gold coins.  They never lose value."

I've answered, "Yeah, you go into the market and pick up a loaf of moldy bread and a box of stale Quaker Oats for your starving wife and kiddies.  At the register you hand the manager your one ounce gold coin, and say, 'This is worth $1,400.00'"

The manager says, "Nope, not to me.  If you want that box of stale Quaker Oats and loaf of moldy bread for your wife and kiddies, your gold coin will just cover it. "

You scream, "That's outrageous!  That's highway robbery!"

The manager shrugs his shoulders and says, "No, that's just the Law of Supply and Demand.   Take it or leave it, buddy."

You walk out of the store with the stale Quaker Oats and moldy bread and the manager slips the gold coin into his stash. 

That's how things would work in the real TEOTWAKI world.   :Scared:  

If I were worried about such a situation, I'd have a bunch of "junk" pre-'64 silver coins, and some silver certificates.  Easy to "make change" with those.    :Yes: 


S.M.

----------


## randyt

maybe get a cold chisel and hammer to go along with the gold coin LOL... modern day pieces of eight, cut it up first

----------


## hunter63

Piece of eight comes from the Spanish dollar and was silver....and was the bases of our silver dollar.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_dollar

I guess I  questioned the value of keeping all precious metals as a "Prep"....as in the event something serious happens....the value will be relative to what the going rate is at the time.

Not sayings it's bad...but not something that should be your only hedge on value.

----------


## randyt

I was just saying, least of my worries to be honest lol, way down on the list.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah, I hear ya....
The thing to do is have the goodies every one wants....take the gold, silver, gems in trade ...then hang on to it till things get better.
Problem is to protect it...as it always has.....If you have it some one will want it....LOL

I use to think there was a lot of coin cutting going on....apparently not....how would you make sure you weren't getting taken?
Even the ridges around the coin edge were to prevent shaving the metal.

----------


## randyt

I've seen pennies trimmed down with a edge to mimic a dime, I guess for vending machines. I'm more of a brass and lead guy.

----------


## crashdive123

A #10 (IIRC) washer with scotch tape on one side works well as a dime in old pay phones.

----------


## Rick

So your the guy that.....why you dirty.......

----------


## natertot

> A #10 (IIRC) washer with scotch tape on one side works well as a dime in old pay phones.


See, that is why you can't find pay phones hardly anymore! People like you have to put in washers to scam them and then they go out of business! Sheesh, some people!  :phone:

----------


## WalkingTree

Ah heck, in TEOTWAWKI for currency I'll plan on having a surplus (if possible) of 'maters and 'taters, and seeds, and bottles and pans, and knives, and clothes, and stuff like that. One of my cargo containers underground will be exclusively packed with the stuff. (cargo container...not really. Bad idea if you're not reinforcing things here and there, lest the earth cave in on you.)

----------


## crashdive123

If you are thinking TEOTWAWKI rather than a small, localized event then you will be unprepared IMO.  A tornado or other weather event that knocks out power and takes a bit of time to restore.  Those that need to purchase things in an event May wish they had $500 in five dollar bills rather than five one hundred dollar bills.  A few rolls of quarters for the vending machines if you have to leave your area might provide a quick bit of comfort.

Prepare for what is likely, not some fantasy or TV show you watched.  Chances are if you do, you will be prepared for a lot.  Don't throw out that cricket bat just in case though.

----------


## Rick

Rest assured my cricket bat is every at the ready for those wandering hordes. The nice thing about wood is it is self notching when you score a hit. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## -FinnSurvivor-

Even though this thread has gone a bit off topic...I'd say mora light my fire knife for survival situation...of course its not a penthouse or a assault rifle..but but...enough easy to carry that mora around  :Smile:

----------


## WalkingTree

Hey man, a cricket bat can be a fireboard, wild bird smacker (if you can catch 'em), fish smacker (shape let's it slide into the water with the right kung foo chop), mosquito slapper (if you don't mind lots of bruises), thing to sit on instead of the dirt, machete axe thingy if you put a metal edge on it, cool thing to look through if you put a hole in it, a really hefty bullroarer, a plate to eat off of, and something to hide behind and pretend that you're invisible if a big animal is growling at you.

----------


## Rick

Anyone can catch a bird. You just sneak up behind them and sprinkle salt on their tail feathers. They won't move after that.

----------


## WalkingTree

I thought it was pepper. Maybe that's why I could never make that work. I always sneezed before completing the mission and scared the bird away.

----------


## Rick

I think pepper only works on snowbirds. Crash would probably know that.

----------


## BENESSE

> I think pepper only works on snowbirds. Crash would probably know that.


What works on snowbirds is an early bird special. I thought everyone knew this.

----------


## crashdive123

> What works on snowbirds is an early bird special. I thought everyone knew this.


Yes, but it involves pepper in there someplace.

----------


## Rick

I think someone has worms.

----------


## NightSG

One survival item?  An M7.

http://www.migaloo-submarines.com/

----------


## hunter63

"Oh, Honey....Guy here on the interweb says I need a survival sub......yeah, yeah... I know,... didn't get much use out of that British Destroyer I got a couple of years ago....."....or the tank"
No?.....
"Well, would have been cool...."

----------


## crashdive123

I guess they haven't built any yet since all the pictures are concept/cad drawings.

----------


## hunter63

Oh.... OK...Probably just as well....Mom says...... No.....

----------


## NightSG

> I guess they haven't built any yet since all the pictures are concept/cad drawings.


Yeah; I really want to see them build something bigger than a frickin' Akula, with pressure doors big enough to handle a helipad and pool.

Even if it worked, you'd need a small army just to maintain the seals.

----------


## WalkingTree

Oh for pete's sake. Where does it end. A sub yacht. That's just way too cool. Btw, isn't something more stable in a storm if it's partially or completely submerged?

Ok then, I want a spaceship. Where can I get one of those?

----------


## crashdive123

> Oh for pete's sake. Where does it end. A sub yacht. That's just way too cool. Btw, *isn't something more stable in a storm if it's partially or completely submerged?*
> 
> Ok then, I want a spaceship. Where can I get one of those?


Not necessarily.  A round hull design does not lend itself to being stable in larger seas.

----------


## Batch

A family friend built a sub in the early 1980's. 

http://www.webcomsknkwrks.com/submarin.htm

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...psaz7rapba.jpg

Lots of other cool things.

----------


## Lamewolf

> I'd take an AR15, with 100 rd drum, luminous sight inserts,   a .22lr conversion unit, a sound suppressor, a scope, and instead of 100 rds of 223, which weigh 3 lbs (assuming I'm limited to one mag) I'd take instead 30 rds of 60 gr softpoint 223 and 2 lbs of 60 gr. Aquila subsonic 22 rimfire ammo, which would be 200 rds.   If men are not an issue, I"d take apart the 100 rd drum and use the springs to make fishhooks, use the mag body as a container. I'd get the ejection port cover off, haft it and sharpen it on a rock.  
> 
> You can always start a fire with ammo, altho 22lr is a lot harder to do it with than 223. What you do is pull the bullets out of a couple of rds of ammo, cut a bit of material off of your shirt tail, if you must, smear it around in the gunpowder of one rd.  then you loosely tuck the cord of cloth down the barrel, and chamber the bulletless other rd. Holding the gun vertially, fire a rd. the cloth will come down smouldering. If you have a tinder bundle ready, a windbreak, kindling, etc, you'll have your fire.
> 
> it's much, much easier to field make the simple stuff than it is to harvest game without a gun.  The ability to hit well at night, ,and not scare off game with flashes and blasts is much more of a plus than most hunters realize. Survival aint about laws or being humane or sportsmanlike.


I count at least 5 items there !

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah, he couldn't count......that's why we banned him.

----------


## Lamewolf

> just like Green Berets do.  I would take a large knife with matches, string, and a needle inside the knifes handle.  military people might be mucked up psychos but those bad asses know what is needed in the forest


Most of the Special Forces guys I've known do not/did not use a hollow handled knife except for Rambo (Oh yeah, that was just a movie).  Most of them carried something like a custom Randall.

----------


## WalkingTree

Batch - That'd be too fun. Looks pretty cool.

----------


## crashdive123

> Most of the Special Forces guys I've known do not/did not use a hollow handled knife except for Rambo (Oh yeah, that was just a movie).  Most of them carried something like a custom Randall.


Two that I know of carried Crashblades.   :Whistling:

----------


## Wise Old Owl

My bug out camper.

----------


## Lamewolf

> My bug out camper.


Works for me !

----------


## NightShade

Lol.. Well, that was an amusing read.

----------


## hunter63

I going with a package of Lifesavers....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Get it?....Survival?...Lifesavers?

----------


## Rick

I see what you did there.

I'm gonna say sky hook. Final answer. I can't count the number of times I've needed a sky hook and never had one.

----------


## crashdive123

Ask and ye shall receive.



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Instead of starting a new thread, this seems as good a place as any to ask something I've been wondering about for awhile:
> Is living close to a military base or installation good or bad? All things being comparable, would you buy a place within a 50 mile radius? I could probably argue both sides but have no real knowledge on which to base it.


 IMHO it depends on several factors. Ft. Dix say would be a bit "safer" to be near than say Ft. Campbell Ky. ( home of the 101st airborne) or Ft.Benning home of the 82nd. Or Ft. Knox where the Gold reserve is supposedly stored. The last 3 would be more of a target for attack for their strategic value.

Another factor would again IMHO would be just what kind of scenario we're talking about. Say an economic collapse wouldn't IMO make a huge difference, where a terrorist's dirty bomb attack, or target of a foreign government "invasion".  As for myself We have a B.O.L  and the closest "military base" is Crane. it's just over 50 miles away.

----------


## Rick

I see what you did there too.

----------


## WalkingTree

I was crazy for lifesavers when I was a kid.




> Not necessarily.  A round hull design does not lend itself to being stable in larger seas.


I suppose there are goods and bads to each design direction (?) Is it because trying to stay one side up and cutting the water like an above water vessel does makes the difference? I was thinking that being under let you not get all the forces and jostling...but maybe in some scenarios, being round and all under makes you take the full brunt of certain forces instead...(I'm pretty sure that we'd have to get way technical to really answer these questions, so you don't have to just for me.)

----------


## crashdive123

Technical?  Sort of, but some things just aren't proper for open discussion.  Generally, if the seas turn rough you can go deeper to lessen the impact.  Sometimes though it depends on the severity of the seas.  Went through a typhoon in the mid 70's.  Couldn't avoid it - had to stay in a certain area.  We were 650 feet down taking rolls as large as 38 degrees.  Never been so sea sick in my life.

----------


## WalkingTree

Swab the deck had it's own meaning huh.

Anyway, when thinking of apocalypse bunker stuff just for the fun of it (imagining the jazz of having to defend against marauders and zombies) I had the idea of just going to sea instead of worrying about the wall of your fortress. A self sustaining ship of sorts, with produce gardens and all that stuff. And so I thought how the heck could you handle storms and generate enough power to move the thing around when it's probably gonna hafta be hefty, and in such a world probably not being able to refuel at will anywhere. Along the way I wondered if an intentionally semi-submerged, or high water line, would bring some benefits.

But again, this stuff is just for fun...as an exercise to learn real things along the way.

----------


## hunter63

Water World........?

----------


## WalkingTree

That'd be the alternative - minimalistic, instead of bulk and brute force approaches. Can't have much of a garden on board, and would definitely need to be able to stay away from storms. But just need the wind for fuel. Therefore, part of such a plan would be to chart multiple uninhabited island sites, and similar shores. So in such a scenario, legalities (ownership) would be obsolete and unenforceable to some degree, which makes setting up shop at a few of these locations feasible. When a site becomes contested or threatened by other parties...be able to ascertain them ahead of time and just set sail if necessary. Shoot, sounds like a plan. Much less investment also.

Where are my gill slits?

----------


## Rick

I think Sourdough's vision was a motorized barge on the inside passage. Same concept, sheltered waterway and transportable. Fuel would be the only concern in his plan. I saw some very large and impressive sail catamarans in Mexico. Very large.

----------


## Manwithnoname

The thread being way off the original topic I guess there's no harm in adding to it. At least it's discussion and food for thought, right?  I agree with what Walkingtree said about the bulk and brute force approach. To each their own but that's just not my school of thought.  Call it pipe dream or a concept thought but the living on the water thing is always floating around in the back of my head (no pun intended). One of versions of this thought is southern Louisiana, like the Atchafalaya basin and delta region. Granted there is a gazillion people in this area but most of them aren't the swampers per se and everything did go to hell in hand basket, I can't see a mass exodus to the swamps by most. The ones that did, if they have little to no experience, their numbers are gonna dwindle fast. But, if you've got half a clue, that place is a plethora of food and fresh water sources, plus an almost year round growing season. A lot of people down there do it now so it's gotta work, the houseboat concept. The little shack built on floats type, not the conventional ones. My thought is a Quonset style on floats. Fuel for a tender boat is of course a factor to move the thing but once you're set somewhere there's no need to run the tender boat. A canoe or ages old Cajun pirogue can be daily transportation to hunt, run lines, nets or whatever.  Any thoughts, ideas??

----------


## hunter63

For open water....From Water World...
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Movie also had the bad guys floating colony the Exxon Valdez oil tanker....when you stop and think about it...could run for a long time of time....isn't a bad idea....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

> The thread being way off the original topic I guess there's no harm in adding to it. At least it's discussion and food for thought, right?  I agree with what Walkingtree said about the bulk and brute force approach. To each their own but that's just not my school of thought.  Call it pipe dream or a concept thought but the living on the water thing is always floating around in the back of my head (no pun intended). One of versions of this thought is southern Louisiana, like the Atchafalaya basin and delta region. Granted there is a gazillion people in this area but most of them aren't the swampers per se and everything did go to hell in hand basket, I can't see a mass exodus to the swamps by most. The ones that did, if they have little to no experience, their numbers are gonna dwindle fast. But, if you've got half a clue, that place is a plethora of food and fresh water sources, plus an almost year round growing season. A lot of people down there do it now so it's gotta work, the houseboat concept. The little shack built on floats type, not the conventional ones. My thought is a Quonset style on floats. Fuel for a tender boat is of course a factor to move the thing but once you're set somewhere there's no need to run the tender boat. A canoe or ages old Cajun pirogue can be daily transportation to hunt, run lines, nets or whatever.  Any thoughts, ideas??


Just a quick Google search brought up these......Always though this was a great idea.

https://www.google.com/search?q=hous...3xDMUQ_AUIBigB


Like this one.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## WalkingTree

A little houseboat is an idea I've always loved.

Remember a long time ago (probably isn't allowed anymore ?) a group was going up and down the Mississippi perpetually, a floating assembly of whatever they could find. It was in a state of constant construction and repair. People started leaving their construction junk on the shore for them to get and use. Homeless panhandlers who weren't quite homeless. Back then of course the idea was interesting to me.

----------


## Rick

That's a great plan until.....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Careful or it could end up with your bugout bike.



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## WalkingTree

Hey, _there's_ my bike. How'd it get there.

----------


## Rick

Never put a bike in the canoe. Just sayin'.

----------


## WalkingTree

But it was pretty good for powering my oars.

I tried to do this -

----------


## Winter

> I think Sourdough's vision was a motorized barge on the inside passage. Same concept, sheltered waterway and transportable. Fuel would be the only concern in his plan. I saw some very large and impressive sail catamarans in Mexico. Very large.


I've brainstormed this concept. 

The best I've come up with is windmills charging 12 v battery banks to push a sluggish barge with a few electric trolling motors.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The one thing for survival would be Health.

----------


## Ohio Rusty

A sharp hammer polled tomahawk ......

Ohio Rusty ><>

----------


## hunter63

> For open water....From Water World...
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Movie also had the bad guys floating colony the Exxon Valdez oil tanker....when you stop and think about it...could run for a long time of time....isn't a bad idea....
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.





> I've brainstormed this concept. 
> 
> The best I've come up with is windmills charging 12 v battery banks to push a sluggish barge with a few electric trolling motors.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The one thing for survival would be Health.


Still like the boat idea......

----------


## Lamewolf

I always laugh when I hear someone say if they could only have one item and they say a gun.  What they don't realize is that in the long term its gonna run out of ammo and be fairly useless unless you want to use it as a club !

----------


## kyratshooter

> I always laugh when I hear someone say if they could only have one item and they say a gun.  What they don't realize is that in the long term its gonna run out of ammo and be fairly useless unless you want to use it as a club !


You still buy ammo in the 20 round boxes?  Have we taught you nothing here?

Pick an SKS, it comes with the knife attached!

----------


## Rick

Better, pick a mosin. It comes with a sticker thingy and candle holder. Besides, the ones I have are all still going bang after 80+ years and I think much of the ammo I have is that old. Well, close.

----------


## Lamewolf

> You still buy ammo in the 20 round boxes?  Have we taught you nothing here?
> 
> Pick an SKS, it comes with the knife attached!


I buy ammo any way I can get it, but in a post SHTF world, there may not be any to buy !  Again, a gun without ammo is a club.............

----------


## Grizz123

> I buy ammo any way I can get it, but in a post SHTF world, there may not be any to buy !  Again, a gun without ammo is a club.............


But as long as you have ammo you can use that tool to defend yourself better than with a knife and use it to acquire more guns, ammo, knives, food etc... Even after your ammo supply is depleted, not every one will know that, so you still have a threatening tool that is much better than a knife

----------


## Lamewolf

> But as long as you have ammo you can use that tool to defend yourself better than with a knife and use it to acquire more guns, ammo, knives, food etc... Even after your ammo supply is depleted, not every one will know that, so you still have a threatening tool that is much better than a knife


And when you pull the trigger and all you hear is "click", then what ?

----------


## kyratshooter

> I buy ammo any way I can get it, but in a post SHTF world, there may not be any to buy !  Again, a gun without ammo is a club.............


The point being that you buy enough ammo now that you do not have to scrounge it in your post apocalyptic fantasy.  Besides, there is always that button you can push to reload on the controller.  Endless ammo for the zombie horde, correct?

If one feels inclined to buy enough food and supplies to exist in a SHTF world why would they not buy enough ammo to last as long as the event would last, be that 10 rounds or 10,000 rounds.  After you eat your way though all that freeze dried crap you are going to need ammo to feed yourself, it's part of the food supply as much as that hard wheat, rolled oats and Mountain House.  

That is considering the firearm as a food gathering tool and not as a weapon used to fight off the Golden Horde.

Or that if you are enduring a SHTF breakdown of society the first individual you run into that does have a gun is immidiately going to own all those goodies you so diligently horded, or the one item you chose instead of a gun!

You also must consider that knives break and wear out or get lost, ferro rods eventually wear in half and run out of spark, matches get wet and your clothes wear out.  You are going to use up everything you take in if your "event" is long enough.

Not that I feel a firearm is choice #1, especially in a *wilderness survival scenario*.  I just see a big glaring hole in your logic, both the expectation of a long term SHTF event, and failure to approach ammo stockpiling in the same way you would food or gear  stockpiling for that long term event.

----------


## Grizz123

> And when you pull the trigger and all you hear is "click", then what ?


choose your battle, know your enemies, know your weapons. 

If they have a knife, your empty gun is a BIG deterrent and much better than a knife! If they have a gun do whatever you feel is best as in just the presence of your gun could calm the situation if the other guy isn't looking for a fight or stay in hiding and let them pass.

----------


## hunter63

> For open water....From Water World...
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Movie also had the bad guys floating colony the Exxon Valdez oil tanker....when you stop and think about it...could run for a long time of time....isn't a bad idea....
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.





> choose your battle, know your enemies, know your weapons. 
> 
> If they have a knife, your empty gun is a BIG deterrent and much better than a knife! If they have a gun do whatever you feel is best as in just the presence of your gun could calm the situation if the other guy isn't looking for a fight or stay in hiding and let them pass.



Many times you may well not be able to choose your battles.......

Mosin Nagant may be a great option, and were used with "cat sneeze" loads, to feed off small game in the wilds of many European countries post wars.......... 

OR

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Lamewolf

> The point being that you buy enough ammo now that you do not have to scrounge it in your post apocalyptic fantasy.  
> 
> Not that I feel a firearm is choice #1, especially in a *wilderness survival scenario*.  I just see a big glaring hole in your logic, both the expectation of a long term SHTF event, and failure to approach ammo stockpiling in the same way you would food or gear  stockpiling for that long term event.


My question is, how long do you think you will survive and how much ammo do you need to reach that goal and do you seriously think you could stockpile enough to last in a permanent chaotic society ?  I'm not saying there is anything wrond with stockpiling ammo because one should !  But, there are other, quieter means of feeding yourself and family.  I have trapped numerous animals in my life and have never purchased the first store bought trap except for mouse and rat traps, and rat traps are very effective at trapping squirrels and such and they are reuseable.  My logic may have a "big glaring hole" in it to a lot of folks, but man has been surviving for thousands of years without them !  Don't take me wrong, I love guns and support anyone that wants to own them, I just don't see them as a main source of survival.

----------


## Rick

Since this is all hypothetical anyone can choose anything they want and still win. Personally, I'm going to choose a wet noodle. I had an English teacher that always threatened to beat us with a wet noodle and no one EVER crossed her. Final choice.

----------


## hunter63

> My question is, how long do you think you will survive and how much ammo do you need to reach that goal and do you seriously think you could stockpile enough to last in a permanent chaotic society ?  I'm not saying there is anything wrond with stockpiling ammo because one should !  But, there are other, quieter means of feeding yourself and family.  I have trapped numerous animals in my life and have never purchased the first store bought trap except for mouse and rat traps, and rat traps are very effective at trapping squirrels and such and they are reuseable.  My logic may have a "big glaring hole" in it to a lot of folks, but man has been surviving for thousands of years without them !  Don't take me wrong, I love guns and support anyone that wants to own them, I just don't see them as a main source of survival.


Kinda sees like everyone is kinda messing with ya....a tad....
I get your point as I'm sure most do.

But to just run thru different ways things can go wrong and what you need to fix it......a gun wouldn't be on the top of my list.

----------


## kaze

One thing you said?  I'll take Ray Mears with me.

----------


## Lamewolf

> Kinda sees like everyone is kinda messing with ya....a tad....
> I get your point as I'm sure most do.
> 
> But to just run thru different ways things can go wrong and what you need to fix it......a gun wouldn't be on the top of my list.


Don't get me wrong here Hunter, a gun would be and is on my list, but like you it wouldn't be my number one choice.

----------


## WalkingTree

One thing. I choose one of these. Outfitted like an R.V., to live in. No runways. No problem. Gimme any water, away from cities. She's a beautiful creature.

----------


## Antonyraison

I think I could get by for quite some time with one of these;
light my fire Mora's
the rest you could make or find.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Lamewolf

> Don't get me wrong here Hunter, a gun would be and is on my list, but like you it wouldn't be my number one choice.


As with guns running out of ammo, planes run out of fuel and its not a pretty sight if it happens while flying !

----------


## WalkingTree

We'll just watch the fuel gauge. And make sure we can get to a good place to camp out long term afore we run out. In a bug out, won't hafta worry bout traffic jams.

----------


## Lamewolf

> Since this is all hypothetical anyone can choose anything they want and still win. Personally, I'm going to choose a wet noodle. I had an English teacher that always threatened to beat us with a wet noodle and no one EVER crossed her. Final choice.


I would just give you 30 days in the electric chair !  :Lol:

----------


## wantit

what makes you think that a man who goes that far down the road of combat preps would let somebody like you jump him?

----------


## pete lynch

Are you and incide the same person or you just riffing on each others posts?

Oh yeah, I almost forgot:
Tic Toc...

----------


## hunter63

Yeah..I thinking you are right...
Dig up an old thread,.... take a swipe...and move on to another.....
Troll.

----------


## Mischief

I could, and truly believe, I will do well in my equipped catamaran, not great but well enough. 

As Popeye would say " I Yam wot I Yam "

<"////><

----------


## Rick

Pete - I have to hand it to you, you are good! They were one and the same and they are banned...one and the same.  :Thumbup1:  (Crash is gonna be so ticked he missed this. He lives for banning and this was a two fer.)

----------


## pete lynch

They had similar odors.

----------


## hunter63

Too much of a coincidence to have two "Richards"... join on the same day....and do the same type of drive-bys....

----------


## kyratshooter

Yea, me and Hunter had this conversation two days ago.  I was waiting for them to start talking to each other, complimenting each other on how smart they were.

Bad attitude from the first post.

We really don't need folks posting as two people.  We already have me and Hunter and Mad Max and DSJohnson who are quadruplets separated at birth!

----------


## madmax

LOL.  Now I have to read the whole thread.

----------


## crashdive123

> Pete - I have to hand it to you, you are good! They were one and the same and they are banned...one and the same.  (Crash is gonna be so ticked he missed this. He lives for banning and this was a two fer.)


Nah.  When I get withdrawals, I reactivate five banned members and then ban them again.  Keeps me on an even keel.

----------


## jeric.danao11@gmail.com

I'd knew that I'd be overwhelmed when I first saw this thread. LOL. You guys are awesome, you may not notice it, but you guys actually give some good inputs for some beginners like me. I just happened to love survival when I first tried hiking with a group of former veteran boy scouts here in our country, and I had to agree with those knives and matches for survival. ***********************It would really depend for what kind of survival you're referring to.

*Nevertheless, thank you members. No one may seem to welcome me here but I feel the warm presence of each survival enthusiasts out there!*

----------


## crashdive123

Thank you for the compliments.  Your concerns for not receiving welcomes are not well founded......Here.....I'll show you.

Welcome!

Now you are banned.  You may have received more welcomes if you didn't spam the site.

----------


## Rick

Welcome home. Here's your hat what's your hurry?

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome..

Well that was fast.....LOL....Then whine about not being welcomed?

Knock, Knock...
Who's there?
Spammer... trying to force my foot in the door and sell you on the newest, latest survival stuff....that one you have never heard about before.

Sure be nice to have new members stop in learn the rules, shoot the breeze a bit, and get involved....?
That way you can post your business in the signature.....after you have given  prospects a little info about it.

So,...I'm gonna guess....Credit card gig didn't work out?
Boss says.....
"Get out there, do drive-bys.... and register on as many forums as you can...."

Oh well, been quite lately.

----------


## Wildthang

I was waiting for somebody to say that the one thing they would want is a 12 pack of Wahoo Killers.......LOL

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Uh choose one thing? How about I take one looser call Bear Grylls? Bet I get rescued far faster hanging out with him, just because Search and Rescue know what they are lookin for.

----------


## jayd

It would depend upon where this survival was to take place, and whether or not I was allowed to have the clothing that I needed.  In the desert, it would have to be a big container for water. In the arctic, without clothing, it would have to be clothing. No point in having a gillnet where there's no sizable bodies of water. No need of a sleeping bag where it's not cold, no need of a bug net where there's no bugs, but on the tundra, in mid summer,  you'll go crazy in a day if you dont have one!

----------

